# Update: Suns new court unveiled



## Dissonance




----------



## l0st1

*Re: Sneak peak at Suns new court*

Just saw this thread.

Not sure how to feel. I like how it looks but I always get sentimental when they change our stuff


----------



## Maravilla

*Re: Sneak peak at Suns new court*

I dont like it is my first impression... I just want to get rid of the Home Depot orange jerseys.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Sneak peak at Suns new court*

Looks like alterations for a new logo. Not sure why they got it from but this is from another site.


----------



## Floods

*Re: Sneak peak at Suns new court*

That main logo was on the Suns website.

They're set to have new uniforms as well, according to some guy in the know.


----------



## Dissonance

Hm. Thought that was next yr.



Here's full thing


----------



## Floods

Actually it is next year. Suns official tweeted it.


----------



## Hyperion

I wish the colors of wood were inverted with the lighter wood being inside the arc


----------



## UD40

Very Oklahoma Stateish.

I like it.


----------



## Dissonance

I like black and orange as predominant colors. Hopefully, jerseys reflect that. Purple isn't going away according to the team but it seems more blueish and I think it may just de-emphasized.


----------

